# I shot three elk



## wyogoob

in exactly the same place.

1996 - Took a small bull about 20 yards from my stand:









1997 - Shot a cow in same spot as the year before. Laid out skull and neck bones of previous year's bull elk out at the kill sight for the hero shot:









2011 - Got a spike in exactly the same place as the other two elk. You can see some of the old neck bones in this picture. One is directly below the spike's head and another is just right of that one above the hiking poles:









We've harvested over thirty elk within 200 yards of this place and there may be a fourth elk that fell within ten feet of this same spot. I just haven't taken the time to put the pictures together to prove it. It's a great place. I'll be hiking up there this evening for the Wyoming rifle elk opener.

Da stand. Red arrow points to 2011 gut pile less than 20 yards away:









Good bye:









Wait a minute, it's supposed to snow. Wish me luck:


----------



## sawsman

Sounds and looks like a great spot.

Good luck and hope you make it four.


----------



## stablebuck

that's funny...just goes to show you that if you focus on an area for long enough you can figure it out well enough to harvest animals on a consistent basis.


----------



## 35whelen

Very nice, Goob


----------



## pheaz

Very cool Goob. Glad to see you kept him at gun point for a picture.


----------



## hockey

That's cool Goob!! I have a little secret spot down on the Bouder that has given up lots of cows and spikes, even 3 big bulls over the years. It's a pain to blindfold the other hunters when I show a select few the spot. looking at your pics makes me wish I would of taken some pictures over the years


----------



## Cooky

hockey said:


> looking at your pics makes me wish I would of taken some pictures over the years


+1


----------



## Kingfisher

good luck goob. all the best.


----------



## GaryFish

That is great Goob. I had a deer spot like that growing up in Idaho. I fired from the exact same spot three different years. Didn't notice it really until the third year when I looked down to pick up my empty and found the other two. Nicely played. Best of luck this year. I hope you add to your collection.


----------



## MWScott72

First thing I thought when I saw the thread title was "oh man, he's going to be up to his neck in elk parts for a LONG time!". Glad you were able to space it out over time. Sounds like one of those spots that we all search for. Good luck this year!


----------



## wyogoob

Opening day this year I had 4 cows and calves, 1 spike, and a 5x5, all together and in that order, 50 yards behind 'the spot', about 75 yards away from the stand. Pulled the hammer back on my .44 mag but backed off, waiting for something bigger and closer.

nasty weather for the opener:


----------



## wyogoob

1995, less than 25 yards from "exactly the same place":


----------



## wyogoob

1994, less than 50 yards from "exactly the same place":


----------



## wyogoob

1993, about 55 yards from "exactly the same place"









This one died about 20 feet from where the elk in 1994 died.


----------



## wyogoob

This one fell about the same place as the 1995 elk. I don't know what year it was. Back of pic says 1997, but I'm sure I got a cow in 1997. This could be 1996, about the time all those annoying little spruce trees that cluttered up the shooting lanes disappeared. :O•-: :


----------



## wyogoob

More later:


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> 1995, less than 25 yards from "exactly the same place":


Hey...I think your a little off on this one...better send me GPS points :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> This one fell about the same place as the 1995 elk. I don't know what year it was. Back of pic says 1997, but I'm sure I got a cow in 1997. This could be 1996, about the time all those annoying little spruce trees that cluttered up the shooting lanes disappeared. :O•-: :


No it's not 1996, it's 1997. I (we, like in brother and I) got a cow and a spike in the same place at the same time.


----------



## wyogoob

1991 - This raghorn 5x5 died right below the stand less than 40 yards from "exactly the same spot". My buddy and I were taking a mid-day nap in the stand. A noise in the dark timber woke us up. We waited awhile, nothing happened, so we both lit up a cigarette and started talking and laughing out loud. Suddenly a bull appeared, grazing in the dark timber below us. I raised my gun, shot, and flattened the elk, keeping my cigarette lit the whole time. My bud and I hooted and hollered like school kids and then, for crying out loud, another bull came screaming by the stand, headed for "the spot". My buddy, cigarette in his mouth, took him out, kinda hip-shot him with his .270. I think he cherishes the cigarette burn in the stock of his Model 70 more than he does the small set of horns. 









By the way, my friend's elk was the same elk that I had shot. It just got back up, wounded, and ran towards us!


----------



## JERRY

-_O- Good stuff Goob. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1995, less than 25 yards from "exactly the same place":
> 
> ........................
> 
> Hey...I think your a little off on this one...better send me GPS points :O•-:
Click to expand...

ah, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee

Hey, "exactly the same place" is about 7 minutes from my tent. 
I pitch my tent about 2 miles up the mountain from the road. 
I park my truck at the road 156.4 miles north of my house, as the crow flies.
You know where I live so you should be good to go.


----------



## wyogoob

I forgot about this thread.

Same place, 2015. Used 12 gauge shotgun.
















Same place 2021 I think it's a female reindeer


----------



## wyogoob

You have to be careful down there, especially packing elk quarters out. You can easily step on a elk leg bone and twist an ankle.


----------

